# MyGrowRoom



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Feb 3, 2008)

Hey Everyone...
Well this is the start of the flower room, also having a small clone/mother closet after this is finished, hopefully this week. As you can see in the photo the biggest chore was cleaning out this dump as it's just been a storage room for a few years. It's an older house and it was really an attic space converted as a bedroom on second floor.
I spent a bunch but it will be worth it when it's done. I started out thinking a closet grow and then said why?, I've got the whole room. This will be 6ft square and 6 1/2 in height. It will hold (36) 6 inch movable netted pots held on slats (need to be sealed still) on the drip tray. The tray is well siliconed, yet for the wood to be sealed, but will it have a plastic liner as well and cover over the top to keep light out.
  :holysheep:    My costs-around $2400 for everything. More pics later in week as I progress. Comments/Suggestions? Fire away!  

Ok, heres the breakdown, well as close as I can get it:
Wood, for tray and framing:  $120
Screws, hardware, & silicone  $40
Pumps & fogger:                        $90
Panda Film, hydroton, 
Drip connections, air stuff:      $151
Tubing, tubing,
 More drip stuff:                         $75
Rockwool, trays, dome:            $60
Digital Light, 600MH/HPS - 2 24"T5 FLs (clone room),
 4 reflect, much more:              $527
Seeds:                                         $165
Bucket pots & misc:                  $150
Timers, Therms/hydro meters,
 GF strips, misc.:                         $60
Scrubber, intake fans:               $180
Cloner:                                        $140
Nutes, extras:                            $210
pH, TDS meter, solutions:         $185
Tub, drill bits, stuff, etc, 
Heater,(at Wally World):          $65
Grommet kit:                              $22
Beer:                                            $50
Misc still to get:                         $125
Total                                            $2415
Marijuana to be:                       Priceless


----------



## ClosetGrow420 (Feb 3, 2008)

WWWOOOOWWW!!!!

cant wait for this thing to be built and have some plants in it!!!

you best make a grow journal!


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Feb 3, 2008)

Yes, I will do a grow journal


----------



## snuggles (Feb 3, 2008)

Nice set up and room. Good luck with it.


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Feb 3, 2008)

snuggles said:
			
		

> Nice set up and room. Good luck with it.


 
One can only hope...dam the Pats lost, I maybe dead by morning...toke one for the Big Guy, goodbye cruel world....:cry: :cry:


----------



## BenDover (Feb 4, 2008)

wow, very nice setup! I'm jealous.


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Feb 6, 2008)

Well I got my big 4ft umbrella reflector together, twas a pain, it's for a 600 digital MH/HPS. I'll start hanging panda vinyl tomorrow, should be ready to go by the weekend, still got the seedling set-up to do as well, that tomorrow as I have to start germing. Till later...


----------



## ClosetGrow420 (Feb 6, 2008)

Wow, cant wait for this grow!!!


----------



## Flyinghigh (Feb 6, 2008)

Wow Wow What a Nice Box there Toker!!! 
Pricey But it is worth every little Bit for GOOOOOD MJ..


----------



## BenDover (Feb 6, 2008)

One word, AWESOME!  lol

Are you going to do two of these? One for veg and one for flower?


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Feb 6, 2008)

BenDover said:
			
		

> One word, AWESOME!  lol
> 
> Are you going to do two of these? One for veg and one for flower?


 No, oh my God ....hehe. I've got a small closet for clones and most likely just 2 moms, all under flos. I plan on doing a scrog grow because of the height issue. I went with the recommended 1 per square foot (36) but since it's coming from seed this first grow might only end up having 15 plants or so...just got 25 seeds. I didn't want to send for too many at once, in case they didn't show and now I don't want to start at different stages (so didn't order more), hence the lower count. It will all work out, just veg a tad longer and fill in the spaces. The more plants though the less veg and time till harvest, so more harvests per year...but I don't think I'll run out either way!!! Have to get off here and get to work on that room.  Thanks guys for looking.


----------



## Kupunakane (Feb 6, 2008)

(sniffle), 
   It's a beautiful thing bro, I haven't got the words there dude. I'm all finger tied, I need to get stoned, and go cry somewhere. That is just too sweet for words.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Disco94 (Feb 6, 2008)

This is like the Atlantis for extra space grow rooms*Thinks while he stares at his bastardized particle board grow room.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Feb 11, 2008)

Impressive, Toker... eager to see a grow in it.


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Feb 11, 2008)

Ah man this is ideal!  If weed was legal, that would be a selling feature of the house!

"3 bedrooms, 2 baths, grow room..."


----------



## forget (Feb 12, 2008)

killer


----------



## Hyperbrandon (Feb 12, 2008)

Man thats looking nice. Good luck with your grow buddy.


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Feb 18, 2008)

:holysheep:  Thanks for the nice comments guys...Here's a little update, slow but still in progress. I had to stop on the flower room and get the veg-clone-seed room done, it's 4' by 5.5' by 6' at the tallest. I have a 68 site cloner and 15 sprouts are in it now. The flower room has most of the walls done, just one more panel. I still have to line the bed, pipe it, etc. You can see the layout, there will be 36 of the black pots, (covered with white panda film). The rail there is 9 inches off the bed and will be used to attach chicken wire for the scrog grow. Hopefully I'll have it have done soon!!! More later...


----------



## SALTROCK (Feb 25, 2008)

Very nice looks like your a pro with that set up.  very very impressive.

Thanks
SALT


----------



## BenDover (Feb 25, 2008)

So, where's the grow journal for the inaugural grow? :joint:


----------

